# Brush Bandit 200+XP Stolen



## fpyontek (Dec 26, 2004)

Brush Bandit Chipper Stolen from Rockaway New Jersey on 12/12/2004.

1997 Brush Bandit 200+XP color, Yellow.
Work Order # 15528 stamped on tongue.
Perkins 4 Cyl Diesel Engine.
Both Engine Bay Side Doors are off the unit.
hydraulic lift cylinder.
Black Plastic Tool Boxes on both fenders, left tool Box has a broken lid.
Unit has a Tire Iron used as the Pin for the cutter wheel housing cover.
3/4 inch plate steel fabricated to strengthen right side housing where cutter bar adjusting bolts attach.
Discharge Chute has 5/8 bolt used to tighten ring.
Discharge Chute has 1/2 inch plate welded into bend where chips weaken original sheet metal.
Upper Feed Wheel leaks hydraulic fluid, will need Seal Kit PS222001 for "White Hydraulics Roller Stator".

Please contact Fred Pyontek
phone: (973)334-4854 collect
or via email:
[email protected]

I am offering a $1000.00 reward for information which leads to the recovery of my chipper.







View photo:


----------



## DWittenbreder (Jan 5, 2005)

*stolen chipper*

I work for a bandit dealer in NJ. Be sure to call bandit with the serial# of your chipper and if anyone ever tries to order parts bandit will call you. Good luck!


----------



## trailerguy (Feb 12, 2005)

Can't these posts be "pinned" so they don't disapear?


----------



## NeTree (Feb 12, 2005)

Why would you have to? We now have a whole forum for it.


----------



## trailerguy (Feb 13, 2005)

Apparently after 30 days they fall out of sight on this "forum" unless somebody is looking for them and searches the old posts. Since this isn't a high traffic "forum" it would be nice if they stayed around more than 30 days.
Recovering stolen equipment often happens 6 months or a year later, not in the 1st 30 days.


----------



## NeTree (Feb 13, 2005)

Ok, I know what you're gettin' at.


----------



## ulk77more (Apr 12, 2005)

posts are kept alive by posting new replies


----------



## NeTree (Apr 15, 2005)

Now... if we did the opposite to the thieves...


----------

